# Prayers for Kitzels surgery today



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of little Kitzel today as he goes thru his surgery today, and prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been thinking about Kitzel a lot lately. The poor little dude is gonna be in a lot of pain for a while. He only has like 9 or 10 days before the baby sister comes - hopefully the worst will be over by then. It's gonna be a long recovery....

But on the bright side, the dude will be good as new in a few months!! :aktion033:
and he'll be ready to run and play with Lisel....:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for starting this thread & mostly for prayers. :wub:
Kitzel showed up at 10:00 this AM & his Athen's vet showed up just shortly thereafter--which was good as there was an ER surgery that got pulled in & we had to wait an hour. She was a fantastic help & at 11:15 we were all ushered in to the OP room to meet the team of 4 that would be there for the surgery. They estimate 4/5 hours and will ring us up as soon as he is finished. :thumbsup:
We felt very much at peace w/what they explained and they were all so nice & helpful that we could not be in better hands. :aktion033::aktion033: My vet agreed that doing both knees at the same time was the way to go. She told me that she had been invited to the professor's house the day before & he told her Kitzi had gone up to a 3/4 grade so waiting was not an option. He was limping quite a lot this morning as the weather is turning colder here.
They know what to watch for w/Kitzi & I know they will do all they can to alleviate the pain afterward. I am sooooo thankful that God has been so gracious to bring us here and go before us. I know it won't be an easy recovery and we will have ups and downs but I feel confident that this is the best we can do for him.:yes:
Thank you so much, again, for being here. It means so much to us & little Kitzel.
More later.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I will be praying for Kitzel right now and pray that he will amaze everyone with a super speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

rayer:rayer:rayer: Sending prayers your way Kitzel. rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Saw this on FB-praying and keep us posted, Sandi.rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Ms Sandi, I sending Kitzel wots ob kisses and good wishes (ha-ha dat rhymes!) fwum way ober here. Wub Kelsey


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

sending thoughts and prayers that Kitzel will have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Prayers for a successful surgery. Poor little guy. Hoping he back to his old self running and playing after his surgery.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers for Kitzel,for a successful surgery and a quick pain free recovery. At least not much pain, if pain free is impossible.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I missed this on FB so THANK YOU for starting this thread. Sandi, I will be praying for Kitzi - I love that little guy and will be thinking of him all day. Please update us as soon as you can.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying that all goes well and Kitzel had a speedy recovery and not too much discomfort.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I have been praying for precious Kitzel, his Mommy and Daddy, and all of his doctors. I wish I could be there to give you and Kitzel lots of hugs. Bless Kitzel's heart. He is such a darling fluff baby.

I will be checking in often to see how Kitzel and all of you are doing. I didn't realize the surgery took so long. But, as you are, I am confident that Kitzel is going to be just fine ... because you and Kitzel are blessed to have the best doctors for his surgery.

When you are able to hold Kitzel in your arms, please give him gentle hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. And, Sandi, hugs, kisses, and love for you.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Kitzel...love that boy:wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lots of hugs and kissies for Kitzel from all the fluffs and Al and myself,for a speedy recovery!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers for a successful surgery, and a speedy pain free recovery. Lots of hugs for mom and dad.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be thinking of Kitzel today and praying for the little guy, too. 

Hugs to all of you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thinking of Sandi and Kitzel today! :wub:

Hugs,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - have been thinking of Kitzel all morning and will be doing so all day and sending prayers to you and Dwight for Kitzel's surgery and a successful recovery. Wish we were there to hold your hand but we all are virtually. :smootch:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Same here! Thinking of sweet Kitzel today. I can't wait until this is all over for him. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:
Hugs, kisses and well wishes for Kitzel and Sandi.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thinking of Kitzel today. Hope all goes well x


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying for sweet darling Kitzel and his Mommy <3


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Checking in for news on Kitzel. Sandi may I ask why you have this done in Austria instead of Athene ?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you dear friends for checking up on us & for your prayers! Sorry I can't answer each and every one of you. Do know I appreciate EVERY thought!
We are finally home & only because the surgeon released us early---the temp. had not yet come up to where it needs to be. We will go back to the clinic tomorrow at 12:30 for more meds and a check up. The professor still has to tell us lots of stuff too. They did give us some potent drops in the event of pain---pray they won't have side-effects as they can have some very negative outworking. I have to trust the prof. that he knows what is best. He was so precious & kind to us & treated us so well.
He just woke up & is in pretty bad pain---lots of salivation & vocalizaiton. We called the clinic & they said we should re-dose him and give it 1/2 hr. to work. Pray we will know when to give it again & how much before he goes into such a pain cycle.
Pray for us---wisdom needed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that sweet precious baby! I pray God's hand on him right now to take away the pain. He is God's sweet precious creation and he loves Kitzel . Prayers for Sandi as well.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Kitzel and for you Sandi.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you dear friends for checking up on us & for your prayers! Sorry I can't answer each and every one of you. Do know I appreciate EVERY thought!
> We are finally home & only because the surgeon released us early---the temp. had not yet come up to where it needs to be. We will go back to the clinic tomorrow at 12:30 for more meds and a check up. The professor still has to tell us lots of stuff too. They did give us some potent drops in the event of pain---pray they won't have side-effects as they can have some very negative outworking. I have to trust the prof. that he knows what is best. He was so precious & kind to us & treated us so well.
> He just woke up & is in pretty bad pain---lots of salivation & vocalizaiton. We called the clinic & they said we should re-dose him and give it 1/2 hr. to work. Pray we will know when to give it again & how much before he goes into such a pain cycle.
> Pray for us---wisdom needed.


Awe-:crying:I hate thinking of little Kitzel in pain..I'm hoping the meds are working and no side effects. I'm glad he came through the surgery okay. Bless his little puppy heart. :grouphug: to you, Sandi.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Poor little Kitzel. I'm so glad to hear he made it out fine, now he just has to focus on healing. I'm sure he will recover just fine, he has a wonderful mommy and team giving him the best care. Keep us updated and stay strong for Kitzel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is almost midnight here & Kitzi is sleeping in his stroller. I plan to head off to bed now too & hopefully get a bit of sleep. 
I think Kitzi is struggling w/going on the pad & peeing. He did go once & has felt better since then---but it seems hard for him. We will try again if he wakes in the night as he had infusion/fluids today at the clinic. He also ate a bit for me---which doesn't surprise me---he loves to eat! I had made chicken soup but he didn't want that so I gave him some turkey breast which he ate & wanted more! I then gave him I/D (small amount) & he ate all of it. That made me really happy!
to be continued tomorrow. . . hugs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am praying for Kitzel meds to work and for Mommy. Poor little guy. I feel so sad to see a little one in pain.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

All my prayers go to you, Sandi and Kitzel! :grouphug: I will pray God and Jesus reduce his pain and he heals really soon! Poor baby, I just wanna cuddle him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When my Missy had her knee surgeries ( one at a time though for ACL) I used a linen kitchen towel that I folded lengthwise and I sewed wide grograin handles on the short edges ( easier on my back) and just slipped under her tummy which gave her support when she went potty. It took a lot of stress off her leg , especially for when she had to poop and get in that awkward position. It of course helped for her squats in peeing as well. It might be a bit harder for that part to place and still allow space for peeing for a little boy but I'm sure you could figure something out( narrower 'band' maybe) .

Praying the pain meds kick in well and do their job with no side affects. Anytime I've had to give pain meds ( usually a NSAID) I was advised to give pepcid AC first.( 15-20 mins prior to eating) Then to feed portion of meal.. give med .. then rest of meal to help ward off gastrointestional issues.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> It is almost midnight here & Kitzi is sleeping in his stroller. I plan to head off to bed now too & hopefully get a bit of sleep.
> I think Kitzi is struggling w/going on the pad & peeing. He did go once & has felt better since then---but it seems hard for him. We will try again if he wakes in the night as he had infusion/fluids today at the clinic. He also ate a bit for me---which doesn't surprise me---he loves to eat! I had made chicken soup but he didn't want that so I gave him some turkey breast which he ate & wanted more! I then gave him I/D (small amount) & he ate all of it. That made me really happy!
> to be continued tomorrow. . . hugs.


Sounds like he is doing well, so glad he ate and went potty all good signs. Will pray for Kitzel:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bless Kitzel's heart. I teared up seeing the pictures of him after his surgery. I know you and Dwight, and his doctors are taking the most tender loving care of Kitzi ... but, I still hurt for our little ones who are in pain. 

Sandi, I am so happy to hear Kitzel ate something for you. Wow ... to tell you the truth, I am surprised that he can eat after major surgery! 

I pray your angels give you, Dwight, and Kitzel get some much needed rest tonight. And, my prayers will continue for your darling and precious Kitzel. 

I will check in later tonight ... when it will be morning there for you. Sending lots of hugs, kisses, and love.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh poor Kitzel!

Me and JoJo both hope you have a successful operation and speedy recovery.
My prayers are with you both.

Brenda x


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smcry:Oh the pictures made me cry. Poor baby Kitzie. Sleep well little angel, I hope you will feel a lot better tomorrow. Good night Sandi.:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

:grouphug: Sandi & Kitzel sending you both healing hugs for a speedy recovery!!!:grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying for a speedy recovery for Kitzel. So sorry you guys are going through this and pray he will have a good outcome.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for Kitzel that he has a good nights rest and that you and your Husband will also be able to get some much needed rest too. Hopefully he won't have too much pain and that his recuperation period will be a good one. It certainly was a good sign that he ate something this evening for his dinner.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh dear Sandi - I'm so glad that Kitzel made it through surgery fine :chili: and that he's home in your loving arms. I'm also really glad that you're all trying to get some sleep. This kind of stress is so exhausting emotionally and physically. I feel so bad that poor little Kitzel has been in pain but hope the meds will kick in and mostly that he'll sleep a lot to make the hours pass. Did the docs say anything about him peeing and best thing to do? I hope that this recovery period will pass quickly. Please take care of yourself too Sandi. Sleep tight. :smootch:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The first few days are not easy on them. Alex had both his legs done but one year apart. The first time they put a bandage on his leg and the second time not. I think he did better the second time without the bandage. He did not have pain medicine to take orally. It was a kind of gel/cream to put in the inside of his ear flap. I had to wear something on my finger to put it on so it won't affect me. Sending lots of hugs to Kitzel for a speedy recovery.
View attachment 99590


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Bless his little heart. I hope he is able to sleep well tonight, and that you get some rest, too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

awww Sandi, it breaks my heart to think of Kitzel being in pain but I'm glad the surgery is over and now things will get better everyday. 
Sending prayer and hugs for you both.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So glad he is back home with you! Will keep the sweet boy (and you) in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Though we've been communicating via PM, I just want to add my best wishes for you and Kitzel as he recovers. Gosh it brings back such memories-- hard to believe my Cozette's surgery was 8 months ago. She is doing so well, so remember that before you know it this rough patch will be over and he will be so much better than he was! I feel so grateful that Cozette is no longer in pain, and I'm sure you will soon feel the same about Kitzi.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Get well soon, little Kitzel! I'm praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of you and Kitzel, Sandi. As each day goes by ... Kitzel will feel better and better. I pray you are all getting some rest. I will check in later to see how you and Kitzi are doing. I'm sending more love and hugs. And, prayers continue for all of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good Morning---please forgive me that I am not able to respond well to each person---but not one thought or prayer goes unnoticed! I am reading your messages & thank God for each of you.
It was, honestly, a rough night and I loose count of how often we were up, but we are both still here & though a bit weary we are still in the race! I think he is still fighting going "pee" and of course, no poop yet---I won't worry about that one yet. He isn't eating enough to think about that---but he is eating & I am syringing fluids in w/the meds. I am starting the acid reducer this morn. as he has been "burping" some. I think it is mostly stress & meds. 
Jackie has been a God-send---thank you for going through this so you know how to help and I know you made it!
Kitzi sends kisses to all the aunties and I send love & hugs.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Good morning Sandi and Kitzel

Poor Kitzel the photie of his poor leg brings it home how serious his operation was. I hope you are managing to rest as it must be so stressful for you watching your baby go through this and trying to make sure to stay on top of his pain relief.

Its early in the morning in America so not many people on sm at the moment its about 10:00 here in England so about 11:00 in Greece so we are up and about. My prayers are with you all for a peaceful day and speedy recovery.

Brenda and JoJo x x


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Sandi ... I am so sorry you and Kitzel had such a rough night. I want to hug both you and Kitzel. I'm glad Jackie can help give you peace of mind with reminding you that you and Kitzel will get through this. I wish that I and all of Kitzel's aunties could be there to help and to comfort both of you. 

I will keep checking in for updates. My prayers continue for both of you. Kisses, love, and hugs for you and darling Kitzel.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying for a better day today and every day for all of you. You were all on my mind and in my prayers last night and first thing this morning i came here to check on him. I am glad he is eating a little and staying hydrated. Thanks for the update, I hope you can get some rest today.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Stilling praying for Kitzel and for you:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hoping all goes better with Kitzi today.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi, I hope today will be a better day for you and Kitzi. Hang in there!:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Praying that with each day Kitzel grows stronger!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was so glad to see you had posted an update. I only have a minute and will be gone most of the day so I wanted to make sure things were going alright. I hate that you and Kitzel didn't have a good night but I'm sure it will get a little better as you put each day behind you. I can only imagine how hard this is but with the surgery over with it just gets better from here. 
Hug and prayers to you both.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Glad to hear that Kitzel is eating, but so sorry he is in so much pain. Prayers that today is better and that he recovers quickly.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear Sandi, I am so sorry Kitzel is in so much pain, it breaks my heart. I can't imagine how difficult this is for you. I hope and pray he starts feeling better quickly. How long is recovery for this? You must be emotionally and physically drained...give him a kiss from me and Rocky. xoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi - I hope that things are getting better (even if slowly) for poor Kitzel - and you! Know that we are thinking of you and praying for more pain-free hours for your baby. Give him a kiss from me and the girls!

Maggie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...praying Kitzel recovers quickly and is not in any pain.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I hope Kitzi is doing better today! I will keep praying for that strong little boy to recover quickly. May his pain go away soon! Much love and kisses from your cousins Bibu and Kissy! :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh poor little guy. My thought and prayers are with you for a quick recovery.
He will be up and moving around before you know it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Been thinking about Kitzel today and hoping he's on his way to complete recovery! Bless his heart he is a sweetie and it breaks my heart to see him in his bandages he looks so helpless. I'll continue to keep him in my prayers!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sandi, I'm sorry I missed this post. I'm glad Kitzi's home with you, and I hope that with each day that goes by, he has more and more relief.

Hugs to you little man!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Kitzel, you sweet, hairlessed leg, little angel, we need you to start feeling better ASAP! You have lots of love coming your way. I hope you and your parents are getting some rest right now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is early evening in Vienna & things are settling down a bit for us, at least I think they are! :innocent: Kitzi is fast asleep in Lisel's baby bunting on my lap & I am trying to connect w/family & friends who are rayer:rayer: praying us to health! 
We spent several hours :smilie_tischkante: at the clinic today after a metro ride in the stroller for Kitzi---which went amazingly well. The doctor is pleased w/his progress and took out the catheter, did another x-ray, examined his wounds, gave him an antibiotic shot & sent us home w/more antibiotics and instructions. We will return on the 9th to get the stitches out :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033: & fly back to Athens on the 11th. My vet in Athens will then follow us up! All in all we are very pleased w/the process.:yes:
OK---we could use some sleep and I know that we have a long, long road ahead but I also know all the things that could have gone wrong and I am oh, so grateful for God's mercy. 
Thank you all again for your prayers/love, expressions of kindness---it is GREAT to be part of such a loving forum. :ThankYou:
Kitzel sends lots of puppy kisses ♥♥♥ to each of his special aunties & cousins! I wish I could think of something funny to say, maybe tomorrow!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> It is early evening in Vienna & things are settling down a bit for us, at least I think they are! :innocent: Kitzi is fast asleep in Lisel's baby bunting on my lap & I am trying to connect w/family & friends who are rayer:rayer: praying us to health!
> We spent several hours :smilie_tischkante: at the clinic today after a metro ride in the stroller for Kitzi---which went amazingly well. The doctor is pleased w/his progress and took out the catheter, did another x-ray, examined his wounds, gave him an antibiotic shot & sent us home w/more antibiotics and instructions. We will return on the 9th to get the stitches out :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033: & fly back to Athens on the 11th. My vet in Athens will then follow us up! All in all we are very pleased w/the process.:yes:
> OK---we could use some sleep and I know that we have a long, long road ahead but I also know all the things that could have gone wrong and I am oh, so grateful for God's mercy.
> Thank you all again for your prayers/love, expressions of kindness---it is GREAT to be part of such a loving forum. :ThankYou:
> Kitzel sends lots of puppy kisses ♥♥♥ to each of his special aunties & cousins! I wish I could think of something funny to say, maybe tomorrow!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh huge and and kisses to you and Kitzel and all those who cared for him :wub:


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Awe!!! It hurts me so much to hear about these stories. Poor Baby! I am sitting here crying. I'm one of those people who cry during the Humane TV Commercial and the ASCPA . How can anyone with half a heart hurt little hairy angels?
I do pray he has a speedy recovery. We just went through **** too with Oscar and the only thing that kept me going was praying for guidance and we did find it! We found one of the best Neurosurgeon in the Country. It was a God sent we ended up with this Great Doctor. Folks come from all over the country to see Dr. Ronald Lyman in Florida. Lucky for us, he is only 20 mins. away. Question: How old is Kitzel? Oscar has bad patellas but a NC Vet told us his little dog also suffers from it and would not operate on them (unless it became a problem as in your case). Cold weather does affect Oscar a bit but I give him Metacam for pain and he seems to get by fine. He jumps up and down from the coach 5-6x a day. I pray he NEVER has to go through this surgery. He has already had 3 major ones in 8 month thanks to his old vet Botching a bladder stone surgery. Caught MRSA by using PDS Sutures (which the FDA has reported a problem with for gastro surgery) but my stupid vet was still using them until Oscar caught the Deadly Bacteria of MRSA. Oscar couldn't hold his urine 6 wks post op. The incompetent vet for 6 weeks and 10 trips kept telling us "It's normal" when it was not!!! Poor Babies . I almost lost him! I think my husband would be behind jail rightnow, had we lost Oscar(italian tempter . Keep us posted, please!! Bless you heart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - was out skiing all day so didn't get a chance to check my internet until now. Sounds like the doc is happy with how Kitzel is and I know it will take time for him to come out of the surgery and anesthesia misery but he will and he'll be on the road to recovery and rehab for both his knees. Sandi - you know I have you in my heart and my prayers. Hoping for a little better news every day. :smootch:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sandi, I'm so sorry to see that Kitzel had to have surgery! I've not been on SM for awhile, so I've missed all the news about his surgery AND the news that you're getting sweet Lisel. I've always adored your Kitzel, so sending many prayers for a speedy recovery. rayer: It looks like little Lisel will steal people's hearts for sure. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- just now reading this thread, but Kitzel has been on my mind all week as I remembered that he was having his surgery on the 29th. Been sending lots of prayers and healing energy his way -- and praying that you and your DH can get some much needed rest.

Kitzel -- your Awnties love you and are hoping that you're feeling much better very soon.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oscar said:


> Awe!!! It hurts me so much to hear about these stories. Poor Baby! I am sitting here crying. I'm one of those people who cry during the Humane TV Commercial and the ASCPA . How can anyone with half a heart hurt little hairy angels?
> I do pray he has a speedy recovery. We just went through **** too with Oscar and the only thing that kept me going was praying for guidance and we did find it! We found one of the best Neurosurgeon in the Country. It was a God sent we ended up with this Great Doctor. Folks come from all over the country to see Dr. Ronald Lyman in Florida. Lucky for us, he is only 20 mins. away. Question: How old is Kitzel? Oscar has bad patellas but a NC Vet told us his little dog also suffers from it and would not operate on them (unless it became a problem as in your case). Cold weather does affect Oscar a bit but I give him Metacam for pain and he seems to get by fine. He jumps up and down from the coach 5-6x a day. I pray he NEVER has to go through this surgery. He has already had 3 major ones in 8 month thanks to his old vet Botching a bladder stone surgery. Caught MRSA by using PDS Sutures (which the FDA has reported a problem with for gastro surgery) but my stupid vet was still using them until Oscar caught the Deadly Bacteria of MRSA. Oscar couldn't hold his urine 6 wks post op. The incompetent vet for 6 weeks and 10 trips kept telling us "It's normal" when it was not!!! Poor Babies . I almost lost him! I think my husband would be behind jail rightnow, had we lost Oscar(italian tempter . Keep us posted, please!! Bless you heart.


Well if you don't want a surgery for the patellas, you better try to keep him from jumping up and down the couch. It's enough that they land the wrong way one time and the cruciate ligament is ruptured. Some Malts have patella problems but don't need surgery, mostly because they don't jump. Mine jumped like crazy and on top of it climbed the baby gate. I try not to make the same mistake with Charlie. For now he does not know how to jump on the couch and we are not encouraging him to do so on the contrary. He has stairs to use. I know it's not easy, they are so quick especially to jump down.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad to hear today was a little better. Praying for continued improvement and full recovery. I know the progress will be slow and I am praying for a good outcome for him.
I don't know how you are doing all this and a new puppy to prepare for at the same time...you must be a very strong lady...I certainly admire your commitment and faith.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hoping Kitzel is doing better today and not in too much pain. Poor little guy.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh sweet kitzel! I'm so glad you are doing better and will pray for your recovery ahead! Hang in there sweetie!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH I am so happy he is doing better and the Vet was pleased!! Thank God he is doing so wellarty:....love and hugs, Dianne and Rocky xoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

*Update: Night 2 & starting day 3*

It is New Year's Eve day & we want to wish all of you a very special New Year---this time of year is always so full of hope! We promise to stand with you in life's journey regardless of what you face---and pray God's presence throughout all of it, and that each of us find peace in the deepest sense!

Kitzel is not very with it today---it was another rough night and he was, I think, again in pain. We used the ProCollar & he tangled in it twice and panted a lot (most likely from pain). He also pulled off his taped up tail (in the event of diarrhea). He was a bit dopey this AM---so we are into two steps forward & one backward for now.

I do read ALL of your msgs. and am sorry not to be able to answer each one individually at this time. I promise to do better as the nights get longer!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bless Kitzel's heart. And, of course you, too, Sandi. My prayers continue that Kitzel will soon start feeling better as each day passes. Sending you more, love, hugs, and kisses.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi Day 3 photos:

Sweet baby boy---dreaming of his friends on SM! :wub:


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how this little guy made out?? Please: Update! I am thinking of him and his Mom....Poor thing!!! Kisses your way from FLorida.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sandi...I am so sorry to hear Kitzel had a rough night. It's so sad to watch them in pain. I so hope he makes a turn around soon. Happy New Year to you and to Kitzel..tell Kitzel we are praying for him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sandi...I am so sorry to hear Kitzel had a rough night. It's so sad to watch them in pain. I so hope he makes a turn around soon. Happy New Year to you and to Kitzel..tell Kitzel we are praying for him.


So appreciate those prayers---they are our life-line!

BIG UPDATE:chili::chili::chili:
Kitzi just had chicken soup & YIPPEE, we had our first stool! :aktion033::aktion033: I don't know what could make me happier. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

The professor gave me something to give him yesterday in case he did not have a stool today! I had not given it to him but have been feeding him small bites of fresh dates! He started doing circles after he went pee so I took the holding ban off him & HE WENT ON HIS OWN---WITH NO HELP FROM ME! 
Happy New Year folks!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just heart sick to hear Kitzel had a bad night. I hope everything gets better soon. I know it must be heartbreaking to see your little guy in pain. 
Sandi, I've been thinking so much about you and pray Kitzel has a good day! 
hugs to you both!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

May each night bring less pain. We love you Kitzel.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandi, my heart goes out to you with your beloved Kitzel's surgery. It will be tough having both knees done at same time, but probably in the long run, a great idea since they are really immobile for quite a while.

Just an idea if you haven't already thought of it. When my babies have had LP surgery, I cut the bottom few inches off a soft T-shirt, to form an OVAL, slipping that under their belly to hold them up as they recover is a great way to give them comfortable support, taking stress off their legs. It works great.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Sandi, my heart goes out to you with your beloved Kitzel's surgery. It will be tough having both knees done at same time, but probably in the long run, a great idea since they are really immobile for quite a while.
> 
> Just an idea if you haven't already thought of it. When my babies have had LP surgery, I cut the bottom few inches off a soft T-shirt, to form an OVAL, slipping that under their belly to hold them up as they recover is a great way to give them comfortable support, taking stress off their legs. It works great.


Thank you Claire, and I will attach a photo of what I am using. It is made of nylon (striped part) & velcro & this came ready made. I bought it the day before surgery as it was a cover for a hot/cold gel pack. I bought it for the gel pack but have only used this part for lifting. The remarkable part is it will dry in about 10 minutes on the radiator because it is nylon! I have folded it over a couple of times & tape it w/scotch tape so it undoes easily to wash it. Well worth less than 3 euros complete w/gel pack. I didn't even realize how much I needed it when I bought it. God's grace.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandi, that's great you thought ahead. I do hope Kitzel recovers quickly, these little pooches tend to do that.

It's so hard to see them go thru this, but they seem to handle it better than we do.

Hope things are going well for you both.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> So appreciate those prayers---they are our life-line!
> 
> BIG UPDATE:chili::chili::chili:
> Kitzi just had chicken soup & *YIPPEE, we had our first stool! :aktion033::aktion033: I don't know what could make me happier. * :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> ...


It's always about the poop, Sandi, isn't it? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm sorry Kitzel's still out of the loop but I also know that if I had major surgery it would take me days to get my head screwed on right. I know that Kitzel knows he's loved so much and looks that way in that sleeping picture. Hope his pain can be managed and that he'll turn the corner soon. The poop is a good sign for that.  Sending you love and New Year's wishes too. :smootch:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi,
I am so happy to hear he went potty and ate soup. What is he on for the pain? I hope every day will get better. hang in there little boy, no more limping.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- so glad to hear that Kitzel is improving daily. We're a crazy group -- but we do get excited about good poop experiences. Glad to know that nature is working and you didn't have to give him meds. Of course, prayers are continuing.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> *It's always about the poop*, Sandi, isn't it? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm sorry Kitzel's still out of the loop but I also know that if I had major surgery it would take me days to get my head screwed on right. I know that Kitzel knows he's loved so much and looks that way in that sleeping picture. Hope his pain can be managed and that he'll turn the corner soon. The poop is a good sign for that.  Sending you love and New Year's wishes too. :smootch:





Lacie's Mom said:


> Sandi -- so glad to hear that Kitzel is improving daily. We're a crazy group -- *but we do get excited about good poop experiences*. Glad to know that nature is working and you didn't have to give him meds. Of course, prayers are continuing.


Ain't it the truth? We LOVE good poop stories, lol!:HistericalSmiley: So glad that Kitzi seems to be doing better, Sandi. 

Keep up the good work - your good work in giving him the best care and love possible, and Kitzi's good work getting better every day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammie said:


> Sandi,
> I am so happy to hear he went potty and ate soup. What is he on for the pain? I hope every day will get better. hang in there little boy, no more limping.


It is a product not used in the US because of potential bad side effects--Novalgin. I need to look at it again as he had a strange urine smell & it was either highly concentrated or possibly had some blood in it :w00t: ---not sure so will wait for the next sample. It is 0.47 here in the AM & we just had/are having a spectacular and VERY loud fireworks display---which did not phase him one bit. He has slept most of the afternoon & evening---which I had thought was good until I saw the pee pad & urine output. It is probably nothing. 
I need to stay up another hour to give him his antibiotic. It may be that is where the smell is coming from too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy New Year, Sandi, Dwight, and darling Kitzel. My prayers and wishes are for you all to have the best year ever.

Sandi, can you check in with your vet to see if Kitzel's urine is normal for all the medications that he is taking?

Please give Kitzel more hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Sandi SUPER hugs :grouphug: to you and your precious Kitzel. I haven't been on SM very much, just got home after visiting my daughter and family so I am catching up on all the news here. Believing with you for wonderful results from this surgery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Continuing to pray for Kitzel . Happy New Year ! Hope sweet Kitzel has a good night !


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> It is a product not used in the US because of potential bad side effects--Novalgin. I need to look at it again as he had a strange urine smell & it was either highly concentrated or possibly had some blood in it :w00t: ---not sure so will wait for the next sample. It is 0.47 here in the AM & we just had/are having a spectacular and VERY loud fireworks display---which did not phase him one bit. He has slept most of the afternoon & evening---which I had thought was good until I saw the pee pad & urine output. It is probably nothing.
> I need to stay up another hour to give him his antibiotic. It may be that is where the smell is coming from too.


Thanks Sandi, 
We went through the fireworks barking last night too. Sounds like Kitzi is relaxed. I am so glad if so. Poor little guy. He just is spitting image of Sammie in your siggy pic. I know I always say that, but it's true. I guess cause he lays in that same position all the time when playing by himself.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Day 3:
Kitzi seems better again today! No poop yet again today so will keep working on this very necessary event! :HistericalSmiley:
:chili::chili: I took Kitzi off ALL of his pain meds and the last one he had was around 10:00 last night. I have been trying to keep him occupied w/a peanut butter kong & his churpie today when he is awake to distract him. I am leaving off the collar when I can watch him as he tends to bite at his leg, but he will stop if I correct him---start again when he thinks I am not looking. :innocent:
I may have to give him pain meds in the night, but not unless he is really asking for it.
Tomorrow I have a puppy sitter as I have to stand in line to present our papers for our residence permit. I think he will be fine w/her. He is such a good boy ♥♥ and I am so, so proud of him! He isn't a drama "king." :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful news about Kitzel!! Hope he continues on his road to recovery! My hubby needs a knee replacement and I'm sure Kitzel is a way better patient than my hubby will be!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

YAYYY!! Sandi, I'm sooooo happy to hear Kitzel is recovering nicely! He's in our thoughts  Happy New Year to you and your family!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi,
Wonderful news for Kitzi. Keep it up little boy. :thumbsup: It is such a relief to have those first few post op days over. Prayers are being answered. Seems like there would be a lesser type med he could take as well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - so glad to hear the Kitzel's doing better. I can't believe he's off pain meds already. Wow! Hoping 2012 is just the start of a much healthier New Year for him. Good luck with getting the papers.:thumbsup:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Fantastic news!!!! Keep up the good work Kitzel and of course Sandi.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So happy to hear that Kitzel is improving each day. I know this is a very hard surgery on such a little guy, but it sounds like he's being a trooper. Hugs to you and Kitzel. Lacie, Tilly and Secret are sending Tail Wags and Nose Licks.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so happy Kitzel is doing better, Sandi. I know I asked this last night ... but, I'm wondering if his meds were causing the stronger urine that you mentioned.

Also, if he becomes a little constipated ... maybe you can try a tiny bit of pumpkin? Pumpkin has worked wonders for Snowball ... and, it works for both loose poopies ...and, also for constipation. I always thought it was interesting that pumpkin works for both kinds of BM issues! Snowball has about a tablespoon every day mixed in with his dinner ... however, Snowball's system is accustomed to a full tablespoon every day. Also, what has made a difference is a probiotic also mixed in with his dinner. I'm sharing this just in case it might help Kitzel.

Sending New Year hugs and kisses to you and Kitzel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks dear Marie---pumpkin is not available here like in the US but I have given small bits of dates & that is working. We got a 2nd poop today (had l yesterday) but really would like 2 per day. Getting greedy, huh.
I do think it is the antibiotic that is causing the smell. 
Thank you for thinking w/me Marie---my brain is sort of fried!
Sending much love.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sandy, so happy to hear that Kitzel is on the mend. With each day that passes he will only feel better and so will you. Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh for heaven sakes, I've been waiting to hear how Kitzel was doing....and I just found it here in this thread....duh...:blink::blush:

All I can say is I'm glad I got here as he's starting to feel a tiny bit better.....I would have been a basket case in the beginning!!!

Been thinking, worrying and praying for Kitzi. I'll be back for updates!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

YAY:aktion033:...this is a good sign that is is on the mend and that makes me so happy too! Give Kitzel a smooch from me and Rocky!!!



edelweiss said:


> So appreciate those prayers---they are our life-line!
> 
> BIG UPDATE:chili::chili::chili:
> Kitzi just had chicken soup & YIPPEE, we had our first stool! :aktion033::aktion033: I don't know what could make me happier. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> ...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending our love to dear Kitzi, as he recovers.
May 2012 be a great year for him, as he becomes a big bro. 
And heals with the excellent care you give him. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sandi, you've been through the worst of it and it will get better every day. I'm thrilled Kitzi is doing better. :wub:
I can't wait to see another good update!
hugs!!
:grouphug:


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey: Oscar had his anal glands removed. Could not poop. My neighbor, who volunteers at a request told me to give him Real Pumpkin. He went 6-7 hours later. Congrats: for the 1st poop . How exciting! I know how Happy one gets when you seem them poop after surgery.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is wonderful that he went on his own!!!:chili: So glad to hear that. Get that baby better so he can be on the mend!!!!:chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Kitzel seems to be making such good progress.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Day 4 & Night 3:

We had another chaotic night last night and I finally gave Kitzel the pain meds again at 2:30 when I realized it wasn't going to get better. After that he settled in & slept for a while which was necessary since I had to be up at 5:30 to go stand in line for our visa applications. 
I am still not sure about the meds and hope to reach the surgeon this afternoon somewhere between his surgeries. Kitzel's urine smelled funny again today (one day w/out pain meds & no smell). The problem is the other pain killers they use here have other side effects for him that I don't want---vomiting, diarrhea! 
He is very, very quiet today--no fever--just lies in his bed looking at me as if to say "why did you do this to me?" Poor baby can't understand.
Please continue to pray for wisdom!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sandi somewhere along the line with everything that is happening here I missed this whole thing. I'm so sorry. It's so hard to see them in pain and be unsure of the meds. Prayers for you and sweet Kitzel.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Sandi, I'm praying for you and Kitzel every day! 

Hope the medicaments will work and help to heal his pains! So sorry for the little boy!

Sending lots of warmest wishes and hugs the way to you and Kitzel, Ullana, too! :smootch:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - so sorry that Kitzel had such a rough night again. I remember wanting to take Tyler off pain meds pretty soon and the vet insisted I wait just a little longer. She felt that they don't always externalize totally about pain they're having. So maybe another day or two for Kitzel. I know Kitzel doesn't understand now why he feels so bad but after this is all over he'll understand that he isn't in pain all the time. Still praying.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want to let you know I am thinking of dear Kitzel. I am very reluctant to take or give meds, but pain meds when you are in pain are worth the side effects to me. I just wanted to mention that some pain meds I have taken cause constipation. Give him a sweet kiss from MiMi and tell him she is cheering him on.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Day 4 & Night 3:
> 
> We had another chaotic night last night and I finally gave Kitzel the pain meds again at 2:30 when I realized it wasn't going to get better. After that he settled in & slept for a while which was necessary since I had to be up at 5:30 to go stand in line for our visa applications.
> I am still not sure about the meds and hope to reach the surgeon this afternoon somewhere between his surgeries. Kitzel's urine smelled funny again today (one day w/out pain meds & no smell). The problem is the other pain killers they use here have other side effects for him that I don't want---vomiting, diarrhea!
> ...


Oh Sandi I feel for you both I truly do!!

Poor Kitzel he really doesn't know what's going on and when he gives you one of those looks it probably makes you feel guilty. But you have gone ahead with this operation for the good of his health and because you love him!! You must keep that in mind. By having this done you will prevent pain in the future that would only get worse, but this pain he is experiencing will go away soon, and then he will be able to play lots of games with his little sister. 

Did you have to travel far to have this operation? 

I hope you both have a better nights sleep tonight! My thoughts and prayer are with you both x x :grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Day 4 & Night 3:
> 
> We had another chaotic night last night and I finally gave Kitzel the pain meds again at 2:30 when I realized it wasn't going to get better. After that he settled in & slept for a while which was necessary since I had to be up at 5:30 to go stand in line for our visa applications.
> I am still not sure about the meds and hope to reach the surgeon this afternoon somewhere between his surgeries. Kitzel's urine smelled funny again today (one day w/out pain meds & no smell). The problem is the other pain killers they use here have other side effects for him that I don't want---vomiting, diarrhea!
> ...


Sandi,
I would have done same thing, given the pain meds with the urine smell if not giving the others. He prob needs something. Since the smell went away w/out them, could be a harmless side effect while taking them. Hang in there, I am praying for Kitzi boy. :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all, Aunties, for the thoughts, prayers, kisses---we take them all w/a grateful heart! :wub: We had his 3rd poop tonight w/the help of dried dates---seems always to do the trick. We don't have canned pumpkin here so this is the best alternative & he loves it! When he is better (another 8 days) and can put a little weight on his back legs and get in a bit more of a walk---then things will get better in this dept. but for now we are grateful for what we have!
He has been sleeping non-stop today :w00t: so I am not sure what to expect tonight! I pray he will keep it up! :HistericalSmiley: Mommy needs some sleep!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We haven't been posting but we have been reading and thinking about Kitzel! I'm glad to hear that he is showing signs of feeling a tad bit better......we hope that things keep improving!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, I will be thinking of you up for the night feed when I am trying to decide when to redose in the middle of the night. 
How is that sweet boy?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you all, Aunties, for the thoughts, prayers, kisses---we take them all w/a grateful heart! :wub: We had his 3rd poop tonight w/the help of dried dates---seems always to do the trick. We don't have canned pumpkin here so this is the best alternative & he loves it! When he is better (another 8 days) and can put a little weight on his back legs and get in a bit more of a walk---then things will get better in this dept. but for now we are grateful for what we have!
> He has been sleeping non-stop today :w00t: so I am not sure what to expect tonight! I pray he will keep it up! :HistericalSmiley: Mommy needs some sleep!


Oh, this is great news, Sandi! Bless Kitzel's heart ... and, yours.

I'm glad to hear the dried dates are working. Another thought ... do you have sweet potatoes there? A little sweet potato might be good, too.

Can you take some naps while Kitzel is sleeping during the day? I have a feeling though ... that he might sleep tonight, too. He is probably exhausted from the pain and stress he had to be feeling. 

Please forgive me for not remembering ... but, when do you go back to Athens?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We change apartments here in Vienna this Friday and Kitzel gets his stitches out on Mon! Then we leave on the 11th of Jan. to fly back to Athens---my vet will then follow him up there. She can contact the clinic here if she has any questions, but since she was here as part of the surgery team I think she will do fine. :thumbsup:
They don't know much about physical therapy for dogs in Greece, but I am following the advice of the orth. specialist I got when I did a consultation in California last year. They just do things differently here. My surgeon here said I could start walking Kitzel almost immediately, :w00t: but he can't even put weight on his back legs for more than a couple of seconds! So I am going w/the instructions of the doctor from CA.
Thanks for the advice about sweet potatoes & I have given Kitzel some already! He just sleeps all day so it is hard to get things moving. I also gave him apple yesterday along w/the dates, and peanut butter. He is turning into a little butter ball! :smtease: His only joy is in food! :HistericalSmiley:
NOTE: as of next Fri. I may not have email at the new apartment! So please don't worry if you don't hear anything.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi
I'm glad he has relaxed with his Meds. He needs the rest having a double is harder. Take care. Luv the little boy!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sandi, this is good news! Sounds like he is recuperating at a normal rate. I'll keep sending good thoughts to you and Kitzi.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like things are going pretty good. I'm sure you'll see a difference everyday, the worst of this is behind you. Give that sweet boy a hug for us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - glad to know that things are progressing with Kitzel. Slowly but surely. I know that Cozette had a great physical therapy regimen so you might be able to adopt some of that.
BTW did you get what you waited on line for? Hope so. Take some naps along with Kitzel. Poor little guy must be so tuckered out...as are his parents. Good luck with the move too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good luck with the move Sandi..and hoping Kitzel continues to get well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Night 4 day 5:

We had a reasonably good night (with meds) last night & the world looks much better today! We are invited to coffee this afternoon & Kitzel will have an outing in the stroller. If this is successful I will take him into the first district tomorrow on the metro by myself & see a couple of things. We are getting cabin fever---well, at least I am!
There is no real progression on his standing movement, etc. but then we didn't expect that yet. I have read that one doesn't see daily progress but more like weekly---so I am giving him massage & hoping when the time comes he will respond. Wed. night he finishes up w/antibiotics! Then he will only be on the pepcid AC & pain meds once at night! 
We are thinking it may snow soon as the weather is colder! Hope it won't be tomorrow!
Again, forgive me for not responding to all the postings, questions, etc. He is my first priority at the moment! Sending big hugs!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Good to hear that he is making some progress. Praying he continues to improve! Good luck with the outing today...thank God for doggie strollers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news and hoping that it will only get better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Fantastic news::chili::chili::chili:
Today was a great day for Kitzi! He did wonderfully :Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::clap::clap::clap::woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2n our outing---even barked at a few dogs!!!!!!!!!!
Tonight I had him on a blankie on the floor & was on SM/FB & he got up & walked over to me (10 or so steps)---this is the first time he has walked. I know he can't go far---should NOT go far---but I was amazed that he put weight on his legs. It was a very gingerly walk but he did it on his own!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Praise the Lord!!! Woo-hoo!!:chili::chili: I can't believe he walked!! That's wonderful!!! I'm so happy!!:yahoo::yahoo::clap::clap::celebrate - firewor


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you April---I knew you would love it too! I somehow imagined a couple of times that he might never walk again! 
I will be careful now that I know he can walk!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

YAY Kitzi!! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:

That is so awesome! He is a little fighter, he'll be back to his ole self before you know it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - fantastic news.:chili::chili: Kitzel's feeling his oats again. This is really amazing when you realize he went though double surgery just a few days ago. :w00t: Kitzel, you show 'em but listen to your mom and doctor and don't over do it.:wub::wub: Sandi - you must be overjoyed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YES! overjoyed & relieved! To think it was double LP & the cutting down of the bone in the one leg besides! Bone cuts mean major pain. He has never (other than the night we brought him home) vocalized any pain---just heavy panting, excessive salivation & sad looks! He is major brave!


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

This is GREAT news Sandi. Well done Kitzi!!!! He must of been so brave to walk as it must be quite difficult and feel strange when you have been immobilised for a while. I'm so happy our little Buddy is on the mend :chili:

I know he has a long way to go still, but it sounds all good! :biggrin:

Big hugs and kisses

Brenda and JoJo xx xx


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

HOORAY!!!! Great news!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh what wonderful news. I know you must be thrilled beyond words. Great job Kitzel!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

BeautyBoy said:


> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> This is GREAT news Sandi. Well done Kitzi!!!! He must of been so brave to walk as it must be quite difficult and feel strange when you have been immobilised for a while. I'm so happy our little Buddy is on the mend :chili:
> 
> ...


Thanks Brenda and JoJo----we are happy to be your little 2012 buddy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi,
Fantastic :dancing banana: I can totally see him walking over to you on the floor. They sure do amaze us don't they. I bet the meds helped him get all that needed sleep. YOU DID GOOD MOM. :aktion033:
It will be like old times soon enough. I asked the ORTHO last week what is the major complication with LP surgery, (I asked everything, poor lady :w00t anyway she said it was over doing is what they see the most and I will have to try to keep him from doing too much until healed for a better prognosis. Can be little harder with a double. do they have the laser treatments there? They have them here and supposed to help healing. You can get them while in hospital or after he is home here. I don't know much about them. so looks like about a week, I am going to take a vacation to be home.

p.s.
I posted an update on my surgery decision on my thread about LP.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear that Kitzel's doing better! What a wonderful step (literally and figuratively) for him!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammie said:


> p.s.
> I posted an update on my surgery decision on my thread about LP.


Kandis, I had missed this posting due to my overload here but went back & read it now. Firstly, "no" we don't have anything like laser treatments here---and I am so happy you do! They also don't do physical therapy on dogs. The surgeon here doesn't agree w/the US custom of keeping them contained either! He feels it best to be careful, but let the dog get a bit of exercise on a walk. Needless to say, I am somewhere in the middle. I am going to go very conservative & keep him somewhat restricted for the 8-12 weeks. I sometimes think I have spent my entire life living in the dark ages! :HistericalSmiley:
One of Kitzel's complications is the one bone that they had to cut down & equalize w/the other side---not just the LPs. I think that bone development threw off his entire balance because we had noticed he was starting to walk side-ways quite a bit, but did not know why. Then when you add in the LPs and his doing the alternating hopping from leg to leg, well, neither helped the other issue. 
Do you have a surgery date?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: So thrilled to see the wonderful progress little Kitzel is making!! :chili:

When Missy had her ALC surgery ( one knee at a time, however) I started massage after a couple days post surgery. The first of the day was before even getting out of bed . Starting gently then increased as days went by as she was healing. I'd put her on her back and bring my hands down over her hips and down the sides of her legs. This would 'trigger' a bit of 'stretch' with her legs... but at her own pace.
When we took her in to have the stitches out, the dr. was pleasantly surprised at how well she was doing and using her leg. I told him about massage and he said to 'keep it up" and said he wished there was an animal massuse nearby as he'd recommend it for all post surgical cases. he said it helps circulation to muscle etc.

There was a down side... long after she was healed she STILL expected those AM massages! :HistericalSmiley:As soon as I woke up, she roll over on her back and look at me as if to say ..." well?? start massaging mom!!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is too cute! They do love to be spoiled!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel loves churpie chews but is finding it hard to navigate w/the ProCollar! He still tries---that boy is determined!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> :chili: So thrilled to see the wonderful progress little Kitzel is making!! :chili:
> 
> When Missy had her ALC surgery ( one knee at a time, however) I started massage after a couple days post surgery. The first of the day was before even getting out of bed . Starting gently then increased as days went by as she was healing. I'd put her on her back and bring my hands down over her hips and down the sides of her legs. This would 'trigger' a bit of 'stretch' with her legs... but at her own pace.
> When we took her in to have the stitches out, the dr. was pleasantly surprised at how well she was doing and using her leg. I told him about massage and he said to 'keep it up" and said he wished there was an animal massuse nearby as he'd recommend it for all post surgical cases. he said it helps circulation to muscle etc.
> ...


Thank you so much for your post. I am collecting as much info as poss for our big event. This is such good info. The ortho said something about bringing him in for massages. I will have to do this myself $$. One leg is 2,600. 
:w00t:
Back to Kitzi.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Prayers for your baby xoxoxoxooxoxxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kandis, I had missed this posting due to my overload here but went back & read it now. Firstly, "no" we don't have anything like laser treatments here---and I am so happy you do! They also don't do physical therapy on dogs. The surgeon here doesn't agree w/the US custom of keeping them contained either! He feels it best to be careful, but let the dog get a bit of exercise on a walk. Needless to say, I am somewhere in the middle. I am going to go very conservative & keep him somewhat restricted for the 8-12 weeks. I sometimes think I have spent my entire life living in the dark ages! :HistericalSmiley:
> One of Kitzel's complications is the one bone that they had to cut down & equalize w/the other side---not just the LPs. I think that bone development threw off his entire balance because we had noticed he was starting to walk side-ways quite a bit, but did not know why. Then when you add in the LPs and his doing the alternating hopping from leg to leg, well, neither helped the other issue.
> Do you have a surgery date?


Sandi
I am so glad he is doing so well. What a trouper. :aktion033:
I was so concerned about the pain w/bone. 
Sam has exactly same issue with groove space and needs it enlarged so the patella will sit better. I read that this bone/groove is what causes LP. You may know all of this. I am still a dunce with all of it. He has the curved legs too from gait as leg bones grew. Boy he was skipping a lot yesterday. I don't have a date. Prob in next 2 wks. :w00t: she told me when the surg is performed w/out fixing bone (I guess this is mostly done by ortho's) it is not best. My friend had yorkie done by reg vet. No bone fix. She did not know about LP. Maybe you can have LP w/a normal groove. Like I said. I am trying to put all facts together. 
Take care and I'll check in on little man tonite. I got bad sep anxiety not being on vacation. Wish I could have toured the sites w/u & kitz. I love Europe.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh I missed the pics with chewie. HE IS SO DARLING. :wub: DARLING :wub: sandi, is his incision the entire length of the tape??? :w00t: if so. 
luv his ponytail. I wish Sam had one. Maybe this yr.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis, it pretty much is that long----I, too, was surprised when I saw that length! The surgeon didn't remove & change the bandages the day after surgery so I didn't get to see completely. It looks like, from the bandages, that he has either had some bleeding/oozing from the wound---I am not sure as maybe it has been there most of the time, but earlier photos did not show it that I can tell. He is still sleeping a lot too. I hope that is good.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I'm so glad that Kitzel's doing so well.:chili::wub:

I agree with modified movement. When i had my ACL and MCL torn about 28 years ago, the thinking then was stabilization and not moving or bending the knee. It took ages to build up the knee again as atrophy happens really quickly and all muscle tone is gone when the leg is not moving. Then when I wrecked the ACL and meniscus on the other knee (glutton for skiing punishment, I know) just about 7 years ago, then had me walking on it lightly with crutches and bending it in physical therapy THE NEXT DAY. What a difference. I recovered so much quicker and the knee was so much more stable. So probably the same with pups. I had no idea you needed the bone cut -- I know in LP they always grind out a deeper channel but don't think the bone thing is that common. Was that the hip bone?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No Sue, it was the leg bone near the knee---and yes, the LP is to deepen the grove. I could see myself on the ex-ray that it was misformed. I will get a copy of the ex-rays when we go in for the sutures. I am sure most LP doesn't include this bone problem. They called his non-classical.
Modified movement will be difficult as he begins to feel better! I may have to clamp down on his movement then--at the moment HE modifies it!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Kizel is doing so well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥ thanks!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kandis, it pretty much is that long----I, too, was surprised when I saw that length! The surgeon didn't remove & change the bandages the day after surgery so I didn't get to see completely. It looks like, from the bandages, that he has either had some bleeding/oozing from the wound---I am not sure as maybe it has been there most of the time, but earlier photos did not show it that I can tell. He is still sleeping a lot too. I hope that is good.



Sandi,
I'm glad he is resting comfortable. I took as Sammie would not be doing much on that leg till his stitches came out. But we didn't get that deep into the aftercare, to say for sure. You may have posted Sandi and I missed it. But have you been able to talk to a anyone in the office yet about your concerns? :smscare2: If not, I would give them a call, so you won't stress about his sleeping and meds. I bet you are SO TIRED!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What's up with the little man?? U may be w/out Internet. Can't rem when that happens.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is doing great IF a bit crabby w/his new baby sister. This aft/eve. has been a bit better. The stitches are tightening up & he is trying to get at them more. We have a ProCollar which really helps but sometimes I take it off & watch him closely. He gets stitches out Mon. I am anxious to see the real wounds!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- will you be returning home after he gets the stitches out? How much longer in Vienna?

So glad that he's doing so well. I feel so sad for this poor little baby, but I'm glad that he is through the surgery and on the mend. Hoping that it solves the problems he has had for the last year.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> He is doing great IF a bit crabby w/his new baby sister. This aft/eve. has been a bit better. The stitches are tightening up & he is trying to get at them more. We have a ProCollar which really helps but sometimes I take it off & watch him closely. He gets stitches out Mon. I am anxious to see the real wounds!


Sandi,
I am so glad he is improving. He looks so good in the pics by window. When I first opened them I thought your finger was his wee wee Sandi. :HistericalSmiley: I had to tell you that. Sorry. I am bad. Might take him a while to adapt to little sis. But I bet he will love her after his legs are healed. How old is she? They can really want to play at that age. I am going to schedule Sammie's soon. He skips alot. I got the estimate, 2,600. :w00t::w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today I went back & quickly scanned this epilog since several have inquired about how Kitzel is doing. It is amazing how far we have come since Dec. 29th! I am not sure we did it the right way---getting Lisel toward the end of our time in Vienna, but we had post-poned twice getting her so if we were going to get her it had to be then! We are not sorry we did it but I might suggest that others do it differently. :HistericalSmiley:

Kitzel is doing great. He is on a hepatic diet (thank you Deb & Gigi) & his slightly elevated liver enzymes are hopefully coming down. He is also on Samylin. We will retest in about 2 weeks after a month on this regime to see what his ALT levels are, so stay tuned. I did not see the specialist after all as this was the best I could do for him at this time in my opinion. I can always see a specialist if need be.
He is due for his last follow up exray on his knees & leg around the 22nd of March. He has now started his 11th week post-op. He can't walk a long way without getting tired, but I think w/time & training he will have more endurance. I am not having much luck w/him on the tread-mill but have DH bringing home a life-vest for bath therapy. He probably won't like that either. :innocent:
Thankfully he is a sweetie, at least w/people---although Lisi is teaching him a few bad manners. I am still so, so proud of his brave heart & his not causing issues. He was great in the stroller & in re-coup---it could have been much worse. Thank you again for all your prayers and encouragement! 
As Hillary Clinton once said "it takes a village to raise a child" aka "it takes SM to raise a pup.":thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love the update, Sandi. I think Kitzel's doing very well. When you talked about being tired I have to say that it reminds me of when I tore my ACL and MCL years ago in a skiing accident. At that point they were into stabilization and not moving using the leg or putting any weight on it, in fact a brace where you would slowly dial in a little more bend each week once you could put weight on it. Well my recuperation took a long time. The doc said that even after a week of so of no use of the leg, atrophy can set in and you lose muscle tone. So I'm assuming that might be part of Kitzel's problem. It takes time and exercise to build up that muscle mass again...it took me months and to tell you the truth I never thought I'd walk normally again, but I do. Slow and steady won the race. Interestingly that when I tore my ACL and meniscus on the other knee (skiing glutton for punishment that I was) they had me walking on it the next day. Difference in thinking nearly 20 years later was use it or lose it. I think Kitzel will be just fine, if his sister doesn't bug him too much. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OH Sandi how happy it is to hear Kitzel is better i will keep him in my prayers hope you are getting much needed rest but we never know when to stop. Congrats on Lisel :wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sending prayers up and paw-sitive energy your way. May he have a speedy recovery!


----------

